# Rare Breeds Pigeon Club



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Now is a great time to join the Rare Breeds Pigeon Club or renew your membership for 2007.

Dues: $15 for an individual or family membership(USA), $20 overseas and Canada. Make check payable to Rare Breeds Pigeon Club and send to:

Link Martin, RBPC Treasurer
5218 Crestwood Drive
Harrisburg, PA 17109

Dues are for the calendar year (January - December). 
http://rbpc.bravehost.com/


----------

